# (REQ) Google old TV style down animation



## realcoketaste (Aug 23, 2011)

Title says it. I tryed searching but found nothing. So If anyone could make this it would be very cool. Thx in advance

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## corenojc (Aug 11, 2011)

pretty sure the animation your talking about come stock. should already have it


----------



## Synaptic13 (Sep 16, 2011)

The "off" animation is stock ...however the "on" animation is something I would live to see 

Sent from a CoD3NaM3d-AnDrOiD/TH3ORIZ3D GN3XLT3


----------



## DigitalDK (Jun 7, 2011)

The on animation was one that CM7 had, whether or not they include it in this is another story.

However the on animation was never as fluid or elegant, also it increases the amount of time required for the screen to actually turn on because we had to wait for the animation which just in general bothered me.


----------



## realcoketaste (Aug 23, 2011)

Sorry I wasn't clear but I'm talking about the powering down animation

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## RageXicity (Aug 12, 2011)

realcoketaste said:


> Sorry I wasn't clear but I'm talking about the powering down animation
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


It is already stock on all Galaxy Nexus


----------



## chopper the dog (Aug 6, 2011)

He means when you actually shut down the phone on gingerbread there was static on a tv screen that would animate while powering down device.

good day.


----------



## realcoketaste (Aug 23, 2011)

Edit.
Beat me to it. That's what I mean

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## times_infinity (Aug 6, 2011)

chopper the dog said:


> He means when you actually shut down the phone on gingerbread there was static on a tv screen that would animate while powering down device.
> 
> good day.


Why hello there chopper, nice to see you again good sir.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## corenojc (Aug 11, 2011)

What a worthless thing to request dude, how often do you need to power off your phone?


----------



## corenojc (Aug 11, 2011)

this post doesnt belong in the development section. please post it in the idiot section so we can keep the forums clean and concise. thanks.


----------



## chopper the dog (Aug 6, 2011)

corenojc said:


> this post doesnt belong in the development section. please post it in the idiot section so we can keep the forums clean and concise. thanks.


Brah, it's in general. Why you so mad?

good day.


----------



## RaubRaux (Dec 25, 2011)

corenojc said:


> What a worthless thing to request dude, how often do you need to power off your phone?


Apparently he likes it. What is it about the internet that makes people dicks as soon as they sign in?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## corenojc (Aug 11, 2011)

lol take it easy folks, jk around and making light of the fact that someone would actually make a post for something like this. its pushing back posts that actually make a difference, but its all good i guess.


----------



## RaubRaux (Dec 25, 2011)

corenojc said:


> lol take it easy folks, jk around and making light of the fact that someone would actually make a post for something like this. its pushing back posts that actually make a difference, but its all good i guess.


His post was productive, and is what this site is about. Yours on the other hand, worthless.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## RaubRaux (Dec 25, 2011)

corenojc said:


> this post doesnt belong in the development section. please post it in the idiot section so we can keep the forums clean and concise. thanks.


I really don't like this guy.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## corenojc (Aug 11, 2011)

i made a post in the thread. he, on the other hand, created a thread requesting something that HE wants.Guess what, a thread about an ACTUAL theme that people can actually use just got pushed back to page 2. if u want something ask a dev to put in in the ROM by posting in their ROM thread. then they can decide if your idea is worth while. its wasteful to create a thread for it. this isnt xda.


----------



## corenojc (Aug 11, 2011)

admittedly the idiot thing might of been too harsh of a word so i apologize for that post, but my point is still valid. thats is all. bye.


----------



## realcoketaste (Aug 23, 2011)

Did I post this on xda? 
You do realize every time u posted a theme got pushed to page 100.
Must have caught your girl with your friend. If u don't like it gtfo and QQ some where else. And by the way I turn my phone off every night.

But if no one is into doing this that's cool thx anyway and keep up the good work and for making android better for all of us

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## esoomenona (Nov 2, 2011)

I've never seen this on any Gingerbread phone I had. Would someone happen to have a video of it? I couldn't find anything but the CRT screen off animation.


----------



## chopper the dog (Aug 6, 2011)

esoomenona said:


> I've never seen this on any Gingerbread phone I had. Would someone happen to have a video of it? I couldn't find anything but the CRT screen off animation.


Here is the image sequence that was used for what op is requesting. There would need to be "shutdown animation" support added for any or this one to work.









good day.


----------



## realcoketaste (Aug 23, 2011)

Thx chopper

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## jrock7885 (Sep 7, 2011)

CANT WE ALL JUST GET ALONG LOL! I know exactly what hes talking about and it was sick. I really liked it and im not by any means requesting but i wouldnt be upset if i saw this shutdown annimation back in roms. Why do people get so mad about the dumbest things lol. I think somebody is about to have a heart issue because somebody asked for a legit android addition lol I thought that is what this part of the Gnex forum was for, but i could be wrong i guess.


----------



## akellar (Jun 11, 2011)

corenojc said:


> i made a post in the thread. he, on the other hand, created a thread requesting something that HE wants.Guess what, a thread about an ACTUAL theme that people can actually use just got pushed back to page 2. if u want something ask a dev to put in in the ROM by posting in their ROM thread. then they can decide if your idea is worth while. its wasteful to create a thread for it. this isnt xda.


You do realize that there aren't themes in the general thread right? You are making yourself look bad at this point. Take a break from the internet and go for a jog. You have some pent up aggression issues that need to be worked out. You aren't a mod, stop trying to be one.


----------



## RaubRaux (Dec 25, 2011)

sounds interesting.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------

